# Email merge on word Mac 2011



## ILnadine (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone help me to activate the email merge button in the mail merge manager in Word mac 2011?

I would like to send personalized emails to my excel email contact list, the mail merge is only possible for printing or creating a new document

Thanks
Your help is appreciated


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is correct. It's the same on Office for Windows as well. What you do is create a new Word doc, select Mailings->Start Mailmerge->Start Mailmerage->labels, then Mailings->Start Mailmerge->Select recipients->Use existing list and select your Excel sheet with the addresses. At least that is what my notes say from a class I took a while ago on using Office 2007. Hope that helps get you going.


----------

